# [SOLVED] Buying vertical blinds



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My window is 7' wide x 4' high (outermost of the wood framing). I went to several home improvement warehouses such as Reno Depot (Canadian), Home Depot, Rona (Canadian) and everyone has told me the same thing; 7' wide (84") blinds (be it vertical, horizontal or those new Japanese ones) are very hard to find, almost discontinued. The only way to get on is to cut a 96" (9 foot) track to the desired size or have it custom made (which will cost me more than I'd like to spend). 

I was wondering if you guys have come across something that is 84" wide? at this point, I don't care what type of blinds they are, as long as they are the right width; I can cut the length as required.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Buying vertical blinds*

Not seeing anything doing a quik goggle search. Probably going to have to order custom made ones.

What about drapes ? 

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Buying vertical blinds*

Drapes are a good idea. I like the looks better than blinds.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Buying vertical blinds*

Don't know about your area, but we were able to get verticals for every room in the house (even the two sides of the front door), some custom, some stock, from a blinds contractor, installed for not much more than the big box stores charge.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Buying vertical blinds*

Any way to overlap each side by 6"?? All my blinds are mounted where they overlap the windows......if you are trying to stay inside the window opening, good luck. 

I just measured the blinds for my patio doors.....79" for a 72" door unit. You want a little overlap. Install the mounting brackets and hang the blind.....the main idea is to cover the window.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Buying vertical blinds*

Solved. Found someone selling their custom cuts. Picked them up today. Thanks guys.


----------

